# Interesting Color - Black, Roan, or Rabicano?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Considering the white at the top of the tail I'd say rabicano.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm no expert so can't say and would like to find out so I'm subbing.

Are there any white areas at all?
Head and neck have more or less scattered white hairs?


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

@annadankev - She was mostly black throughout the body. She had some brown along the flank and face. She had the most silver hairs on the hindquarter and along her ribcage. She did not have any silver hairs on her face and very few on the neck. Her mane and tail were mostly black with some brown, and her tailhead was silver.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, but I still don't know, sorry.

The things you say learn toward rabicano, yet I expect to see some white like a sabino or splash on a rabicano.

No belly white either?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Rabicano, unless she's a yearling.


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

@ annadankev - No white belly or pinto markings on her.

@ squirrelfood - Nope, she's not a yearling; she was over 3 yrs old. She did turn darker (almost full black) in the winter, though.

And thanks for the replies! I had thought rabicano in the past, but just wasn't sure due to the colors listed on her papers and coggins.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep. Rabicano. The **** tail gives it away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Black rabicano, the brown areas you see are sun bleaching the black. Sweat also causes the bleaching to intensify. Browns have cinnamon color around the muzzle. The **** tail is the giveaway for rabicano. Also remember that you can have multiple white genes on the same horse, sabino and/or splash may also be there even if it is just a facial marking or a white foot. 

Vets are notorious for less than completely accurate physical and breed descriptions. I had a registered breeding stock paint mare that only had a star, lots of thoroughbred breeding. Rode her at an arabain show barn and they thought she was half arabian because of how refined she was including her long sleek neck and refined head. Vet wrote her breed as quarter horse on her coggins and health certificate :/ even with the new rule changes in AQHA, she would never qualify for papers as her dam was a tobiano paint mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Rabicano.

Rabicano does not mean white spots.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i see the brown in her and the hairs up on her neck , I would call her a roan.


----------



## Pebbles42 (Mar 6, 2015)

What colors are her sire and dam? It's not very strong white coloring and rabicano is like stripes but the white at the dock makes me think more rabicano. 
Do you have her genetic tested, like, since she's registered? 
Could you post what her sire and dam's colors are? (if you don't know them, you could find them where Misty is registered)


----------



## Pebbles42 (Mar 6, 2015)

stevenson said:


> i see the brown in her and the hairs up on her neck , I would call her a roan.


She does look rather blueish. 

Roans have the white mixed in, and rabicano is more in the form of stripes, but it's the white at the dock...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not enough concentration in the flanks with the amount of white on the body for rabicano. True roan can and does at times concentrate white at the tail head. Rabicano doesn't always put "stripes" on with white, tends to concentrate in the flanks around the elbows and doesn't just put solid white on the top of the tail typically.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup, rabicano. Very pretty! She doesn't have the classic roan traits.

What color are her sire and dam?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think rabicano. I think roan. You can see white hairs mixed in the entire length of her neck and on her forearm. The concentration on the top of her hips is very unlike rabicano as well.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

IIRC it's possible for a horse to carry both roan and rabicano. I wonder if that's what's going on here? The concentration of white hairs on the hindquarters is very uncharacteristic of rabicano.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Possibly but highly doubtful IMO. There is a distinct lack of white hair concentration in the flanks that you would get with the presence of rabicano.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She looks very much like the blue roan mare I had in the summer, tail head and all. I tried to find a pic to show her from behind, but no luck, she's the one in front (the one in back is her daughter),








Only difference is she was get super white in the winter, we always got tons of complements on our black horse in the summer, and on our white horse in the winter.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I vote rabicano.


----------

